# ASNT Level III ربح اضافي لمهندسي التفتيش الهندسي



## Mohammad Daify` (31 مارس 2015)

المادة العلمية المؤهلة لامتحانات ASNT Level III اللي بواسطته تقدر تؤهل NDT examiner مستوى اول وثاني Level I & II بالاضافة لتجديد الشهادات بعد انتهاء صلاحيتها بعد 3 سنين 
المواد على الرابط التالي 

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=hLsg0f3c

رابط اخر

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=UR_vmj-4

االرابط يحتوي على الاكواد الرئيسية والمادة الاساسية(Basic) بالاضافة لكل طريقة على حدى مع بنك اسئلة للتدريب على اسئلة شبيهة بالامتحان مع ملخصات


----------



## hussam yusuf (17 يوليو 2015)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## Yousef_Hassanen (5 سبتمبر 2018)

يرجى اعادة الرفع لأن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Yousef_Hassanen (31 أغسطس 2019)

الرابط مش موجود


----------

